# Rain Coats



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

I was just about to take our evening walk with the boys when it started rain, so we are delaying the walk for a bit. Since we keep their hair a little longer they can get really wet & I do not always feel like dealing with it when we come in the house. We have tried a number of different rain coats but these our the best ones we have found so far. Easy to put on and nothing that hangs around thier legs. Thought someone may be interested...

Ruff Wear, Sun Shower - all-season waterproof rain jacket
Sun Shower? Rain Jacket for Dogs


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Here's the one I bought for Teddy. I like it because it's easy to get on and off with velcro straps at the neck and belly. I had one that he outgrew that had to be slipped over his head. He hated that one. 

Ruffluv - Products


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Marian said:


> Here's the one I bought for Teddy. I like it because it's easy to get on and off with velcro straps at the neck and belly. I had one that he outgrew that had to be slipped over his head. He hated that one.
> 
> Ruffluv - Products


With Ruff Wear rain coats you do have to slide them over their head. I was surprise that they did not mind that, as you know a lot of dogs do not care for that. :wacko: In fact they love burying their head & face in the towel when we dry them off, that also surprised me.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I just need to convince him to wear the booties I got him. He tiptoes when it's raining and it takes forever to get anywhere.


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi
this place is located in Kitchener Ontario Canada though I am sure mail order would not be a problem. What I like about them is that they make a raincoat to order, they even show where to measure your dog and then the rain jacket will be custom made to his/her size.
I do not have my Standard Poodle yet but I will be ordering from them when he does arrive and finishes growing.
Hope this helps somebody out

http://www.kenbren-ltd.com/

ooops, sorry I can't believe I forgot to put the web address on the first time I posted this........


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm, thanks. I have often thought about getting a raincoat for Ry. I do Love ruffwear and all their products (and customer service is wonderful too!!).


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I've sure thought about a rain coat or better yet boots though I'm not sure I could convince my girls to leave them on. I haven't done it yet. I think it sure would be practical though and a lot less messy.


----------



## Taxi (Jan 18, 2010)

Trillium said:


> I've sure thought about a rain coat or better yet boots though I'm not sure I could convince my girls to leave them on. I haven't done it yet. I think it sure would be practical though and a lot less messy.


If you want a good laugh try putting on boots on them. I bought some for rocky areas as I was concern about their pads. They would lift there feet very high as if they had gum stuck to their feet. They did get use to them but I never really used them. As far as wet ground, they do not mind it at all... we just use a towel to dry their feet.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

It's funny to me that walking on snow doesn't bother Ted in the least, but he hates wet pavement for some reason. He doesn't like doing his business in the rain and will hold it all day if necessary. This puppy's bladder is a thing of wonder.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i bought one for jessie, too. it's pink. ok, stop laughing. if i find the manufacturer i will pass it on. it is simple to use, velcros under her chest and across the front of her shoulders. i bought her size 42 (or 44 ??) so that i was long enough to cover right passed her backside. does the job and i paid only $42 for it.


----------

